# Quale client im usate?

## maur8

Io ho indicato quelli che conoscevo e/o provato. Se avete dei consigli o suggerimenti, ben vengano!

Ciao!

----------

## BlueRaven

Aggiungi Gabber, un ottimo client Jabber sotto GNOME.

----------

## cerri

Aggiungerei anche amsn.

----------

## IgaRyu

enza dubbio SIM

----------

## shev

Restando in tema, mi par di capire che diversi di voi usino vari im. Avrei una domanda: qual è la vera utilità di questi sistemi? Da un punto di vista privacy / sicurezza che mi dite (mi interessa soprattutto questo punto)?

Sono a digiuno come pratica, ma a livello di teoria qualcosa sull'argomento lo so. Vorrei capire se valga o meno la pena provarne, soprattutto sentendo chi già ha esperienza. Sulla scelta di quale eventualmente usare, bhe, state facendo il sondaggio, no?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Restando in tema, mi par di capire che diversi di voi usino vari im. Avrei una domanda: qual è la vera utilità di questi sistemi? Da un punto di vista privacy / sicurezza che mi dite (mi interessa soprattutto questo punto)?

 

Mah, è un modo come un altro per tenersi in contatto con le persone che conosci. Una cosa che trovo utile, rispetto a IRC, è il fatto che non sono io a dover andare a vedere se l'amico di turno è online, ci pensa il sistema ad avvertirmi.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso privacy/sicurezza, non so cosa ti interessa in particolare, se dai qualche dettaglio in più posso essere più preciso.

Posso dirti che, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, i dati viaggiano in chiaro; quindi, di suo, un sistema IM è normalmente insicuro.

Alcuni client hanno il supporto per proteggere con SSL le conversazioni private, il che le rende abbastanza sicure.

----------

## shev

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso privacy/sicurezza, non so cosa ti interessa in particolare, se dai qualche dettaglio in più posso essere più preciso.
> 
> 

 

Semplicemente mi riferisco a come è organizzato il servizio: esistono uno o più server centrali che monitorizzano lo stato degli iscritti (se non ho capito male è una cosa del genere), permettendo appunto al servizio di funzionare (in linea generale come dicevo so a cosa servono i vari servizi di im). Come viene gestita la cosa a livello tecnico? Che livello di sicurezza / privacy permette tale sistema? Volendo essere pessimisti, il "diavoletto di Maxwell" che sta alla base del servizio può sapere sempre e cmq quando siamo collegati? In pratica si è "tracciati" e "individuabili" non appena si mette piede in rete (tra virgolette per sottolineare l'esagerazione di tali termini: li uso con significato meno paranoico e orwelliano del solito  :Razz:  ), in modo più facile di quanto già non sia? 

Spero si possa decidere autonomamente quando rendersi visibili, esistono i sorgenti per verificare la bontà e buona fede di tale opzione, ma è pur vero che se ci si rende visibili raramente, perde significato usare l'im.

Non mi sono mai interessato molto a questo argomento perchè non m'ha mai ispirato troppa fiducia, ma visto l'enorme successo vorrei capire un po' più a fondo come stanno le cose. Ovviamente ciò significa anche che vista la mia ignoranza a riguardo potrei fare domande banali e assolutamente immotivate, abbiate pazienza  :Very Happy: 

"A pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso si indovina" diceva il saggio...  :Wink: 

(nel frattempo mi documenterò un po')

----------

## Yans

gaim   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

psi

----------

## ScolaBirra

sim anche se ogni tanto mi tocca usare gaim per la rete msn

----------

## Josuke

per quanto riguarda la sicurezza...licq offre la possibilità di instaurare conversazioni crittate tramite ssl se ti interessa  :Smile: 

comunque...licq o gnomeicu...e gaim

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Che livello di sicurezza / privacy permette tale sistema? Volendo essere pessimisti, il "diavoletto di Maxwell" che sta alla base del servizio può sapere sempre e cmq quando siamo collegati? In pratica si è "tracciati" e "individuabili" non appena si mette piede in rete (tra virgolette per sottolineare l'esagerazione di tali termini: li uso con significato meno paranoico e orwelliano del solito  ), in modo più facile di quanto già non sia?

 

Beh, la funzione di un sistema di INSTANT messaging è di permettere le comunicazioni in tempo reale.

E' evidente che, perché possa funzionare, bisogna necessariamente informare qualcuno della propria presenza.  :Wink: 

Questo, come tu giustamente dici, viene gestito da un server centrale; di conseguenza, almeno l'amministratore del server ha la possibilità di sapere, in ogni momento, chi è collegato.

Ciò non significa che lo faccia... ma la possibilità c'è e, in tempi come questi, in cui ogni giorno qualche genio propone nuove tesi liberticide, va tenuta in considerazione.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Spero si possa decidere autonomamente quando rendersi visibili, esistono i sorgenti per verificare la bontà e buona fede di tale opzione, ma è pur vero che se ci si rende visibili raramente, perde significato usare l'im.

 

Sì, qualunque client decente ti dà la possibilità di renderti invisibile *agli altri utenti*: ciò non significa che tu sia anonimo, ovviamente, finché mantieni il collegamento al server l'admin di turno ha la possibilità di sapere chi sei.

La soluzione a questo "problema" sarebbe l'invenzione di un sistema di instant messaging distribuito e che garantisca che ogni nodo non può conoscere a priori le informazioni sugli utenti che serve, un po' come è successo per i sistemi di file sharing (Gnutella e soci).

Non so, onestamente, se qualcosa del genere esista già: qualcuno ne sa di più?

Spero di averti chiarito un po' le idee.

----------

## cerri

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> La soluzione a questo "problema" sarebbe l'invenzione di un sistema di instant messaging distribuito e che garantisca che ogni nodo non può conoscere a priori le informazioni sugli utenti che serve, un po' come è successo per i sistemi di file sharing (Gnutella e soci).

 

In realta' anche i sistemi p2p, poiche' si basano su accesso a un server, soffrono della stessa problematica.

E' lo scambio che avviene p2p, non la connessione al sistema (ma avviene lo stesso anche per i client IM, ossia le conversazioni avvengono p2p).

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In realta' anche i sistemi p2p, poiche' si basano su accesso a un server, soffrono della stessa problematica.
> 
> E' lo scambio che avviene p2p, non la connessione al sistema (ma avviene lo stesso anche per i client IM, ossia le conversazioni avvengono p2p).

 

Non esattamente... se prendi il caso di Napster, lo scambio veniva fatto a livello p2p, pero' chiudendo il server hanno bloccato tutto. In Gnutella per esempio non c'e' un vero server. Quando un utente si connette con gnutella, invia una sorta di ping broadcast a tempo limitato,  a cui i clienti  gnutella risponderanno.... Quindi non c'e' un server a cui ci si connette!

Ciao

Scola

----------

## shev

BleRaven, grazie per le risposte, hai confermato più o meno tutto quello che pensavo. Ora vedrò di documentarmi un po' di più a riguardo e quindi scarterò l'utilizzo di tale discutibile servizio  :Razz: 

Effettivamente ci sono possibili evoluzioni future che paiono poter garantire una maggior sicurezza e privacy, almeno a livello teorico, ad esempio l'ottimo paragone che fai con i sistemi di sharing. Speriamo che presto si vedano anche applicazioni pratiche.

Sul fatto del server centrale nei servizi moderni di sharing, dubito che siano organizzati in tale modo, non avrebbero avuto il successo che hanno. Se fosse possibile risalire con tale facilità a tutti gli utilizzatori o beccare i server centrali sai che macello (vedi napster). Senza contare che mi risulta che oltre a usare sistemi distribuiti alcuni si servano anche di protocolli cifrati (vedi winmx e relativi problemi nel processo di reverse engeneering per renderlo compatibile ad altri client liberi), rendendo ardua l'individuazione del singolo utente (mentre quella dei server centrali, non esistendo, è inutile  :Smile:  ).

O almeno questo è quello che mi sembra d'aver capito.

----------

## cerri

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> In Gnutella per esempio non c'e' un vero server. Quando un utente si connette con gnutella, invia una sorta di ping broadcast a tempo limitato,  a cui i clienti  gnutella risponderanno.... Quindi non c'e' un server a cui ci si connette!

 

No, il server sa anche che file condividi. Altrimenti non sarebbero possibile le ricerche. Quello che i server non sanno e' chi scambia cosa con chi, essendo il passaggio p2p.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, il server sa anche che file condividi. Altrimenti non sarebbero possibile le ricerche. Quello che i server non sanno e' chi scambia cosa con chi, essendo il passaggio p2p.

 

Spiacente deluderti ma le cose stanno (più o meno) come dice Scola: nelle reti Gnutella (e non solo) non esiste un server centrale, sono reti distribuite, p2p pure. In rete trovi molto materiale per verificare tutto ciò. 

Che poi esistano anche archietture come dici tu è vero, ma è un altro discorso.

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Spiacente deluderti 

 

Beh, se mi deludi avendo ragione dovrebbe essere un piacere.  :Very Happy: 

Mea culpa, sorry.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sul fatto del server centrale nei servizi moderni di sharing, dubito che siano organizzati in tale modo, non avrebbero avuto il successo che hanno.

 

Sì, forse non mi sono spiegato chiaramente: volevo dire che oggi i servizi di sharing si sono evoluti e dal modello basato sui server centrali (il fu Napster) sono passati ad architetture completamente distribuite, in cui non è possibile identificare né gli utenti né i nodi di scambio.

IMHO, fare la stessa cosa con gli IM è un po' più complicato, visto che si parla di notificare la presenza di una persona e non di un file, ma sono fiducioso che prima o poi qualcuno ci penserà.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Sul fatto del server centrale nei servizi moderni di sharing, dubito che siano organizzati in tale modo, non avrebbero avuto il successo che hanno. 
> 
> Sì, forse non mi sono spiegato chiaramente: volevo dire che oggi i servizi di sharing si sono evoluti e dal modello basato sui server centrali (il fu Napster) sono passati ad architetture completamente distribuite, in cui non è possibile identificare né gli utenti né i nodi di scambio.
> 
> IMHO, fare la stessa cosa con gli IM è un po' più complicato, visto che si parla di notificare la presenza di una persona e non di un file, ma sono fiducioso che prima o poi qualcuno ci penserà.  

 

opennap già lo fa. ovviamente le 2 persone devono essere collegate allo stesso server, ma basta tenerne 2 o 3 in comune (giusto per dribblare i downtime) e non ci sono problemi

----------

## xoen

Premetto che vorrei utilizzare il protocollo Jabber (nel senso che uso Jabber ed evito client non-jabber), anche perchè così ho la possibilità di comunicare anche con client diversi da quelli Jabber (Anche MSN, ICQ e Yahoo! forse ancora troppo diffusi).

Ho provato diversi client, e cioè

Gnome-Jabber: Semplice ma efficacie (diciamo che il progetto è *morto*)

Gossip: Anche questo molto pulito.

Gaim: Anche se tutti lo esaltano, boh...non capisco cosa ci sia che non mi convince del tutto...forse il fatto che non regga con l'interfaccia di Gossip o gnome-jabber, che poi non è detto. sono gusti.

Ho anche provato PSI (anche su win*) e lo trovo molto carino, ed ordinato (sempre meno di Gossip o Gnome-jabber ma si tratta di un progetto più evoluto in teoria)

Apparte che mi sento ancora più libero grazie al fatto di poter provare tranquillamente client senza sbattimenti...ma ci sono ancora alcune cose che cerco in un client Jabber.

Filetrasfer funzionante, anche tra client jabber differenti, e perchè no (importante) anche tra client jabber a client proprietari. Consigli? Esperienze positive?

Webcam (microfono), Io non ne ho ma secondo me è importante, possibilmente anche tra client Jabber a client proprietari. Consigli? Esperienze positive?

----------

## kaosone

io ho provato

licq : ottimo client, solo che ho scoperto che perde i messaggi per la strada (in ricezione) dopo 1 anno di utilizzo   :Evil or Very Mad:  , inoltre manca la funzione per inviare solo con l'invio, ma bisogna premere ctrl+invio (se chattate tanto e' noiosissimo)

gaim : anche lui buono, con il supporto per un sacco di reti diverse; ha ancora dei problemi con msn (da degli errori in invio ogni tanto, pero almeno lui scrive "errore"  :Smile:  ) 

inoltre ogni 15 secondi circa fa qualche operazione che mi fa fare un microscatto mentre gioco a quake   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

amsn: graficamente orribile, migliora un po con la versione cvs di tcl tk, che comprende l'antialiasing per i font

kopete: orribile, ma mi sono fermato a una versione di 4-5 mesi fa, non so se e' migliorato

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> psi

 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

----------

## luna80

io uso gaim, ma non sono molto contenta, a volte non arrivano messaggi e/o non vengono inviati e...non sempre ritorna errore!

non conoscevo psi, l'ho visto adesso in questo thread e mi sono guardata il sito ufficiale,...ora lo sto emergiando e poi me lo provo un pò....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   psi 
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

 

Si vabbe l'ho scritto un po' di tempo fa, ora uso gaim

----------

## federico

Ci sono un paio di client che fanno a pugni con gaim e mostrano tutto il codice HTML o XML nel messaggio (quantomeno gaim li vede cosi) e pare che sia fatto appositamente per rompere le balle... Quelli li ammazzerei  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ci sono un paio di client che fanno a pugni con gaim e mostrano tutto il codice HTML o XML nel messaggio (quantomeno gaim li vede cosi) e pare che sia fatto appositamente per rompere le balle... Quelli li ammazzerei 

 

già, tipo sim...

----------

## neon

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> amsn: graficamente orribile, migliora un po con la versione cvs di tcl tk, che comprende l'antialiasing per i font

 

Grazie mille... ho installato tcl/tk cvs ed ora amsn e' mooolto migliorato  :Wink: 

avrei preferito gaim perche' si integra meglio con il resto delle applicazioni (uso prevalentemente gtk) ma ha una gestione del protocollo msn che non e' delle migliori. Dato che praticamente tutti i miei contatti utilizzano msn sono ufficialmente passato da gaim ad amsn =)

----------

## earcar

Io gaim non riesco ad abbandonarlo.... oggi mi è crashato minimo 5 volte e ho fatto di tutto per riaverlo funzionante.... alla fine ho fatto un 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gaim gaim-encryption guifications
```

 e ora ho la versione tilde che va meglio della stabile... boh magie della ~!!!

I luv gaim!

--earcar

EDIT: @neon_it: l'ultima versione di gaim (quella con la tilde) ha molti bugfixes per il protocollo msn, me ne sn accorto alla connessione... cioè prima di leggere il changelog!

----------

## neon

 *earcar wrote:*   

> [...] e ora ho la versione tilde che va meglio della stabile... boh magie della ~!!!

 

Tranquillo se usi msn crasha anche la cvs  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Dato che praticamente tutti i miei contatti utilizzano msn sono ufficialmente passato da gaim ad amsn =)

 

[IMHO]

Capisco che moltissimi usano MSN Messenger, quindi MSN, però non per questo devi usarlo pure tu  :Smile:  ...Abbiamo il protocollo Jabber, perchè non usarlo  :Smile:  Inoltre con un client Jabber puoi collegarti anche alle reti ICQ e Yahoo!, e ce n'è gente che usa ICQ e Yahoo!...

PS: Inoltre non mi piace l'idea di usare un programma che ha nel nome "msn".

[/IMHO]

----------

## wildancer

Mah... mi associo a shev nell'essere perplesso sull'utilità di tali servizi...

Ho installato gnome-jabber ma ancora non trovo nemmeno un pregio rispetto a IRC... oltretutto c'è da dire che se voglio essere reperibile per una chattata o anche per una chiacchierata c'è sempre gnomemeeting! certo, tutto grazie alle magie dell'ipv6, sennò da fastweb erano dolori... approposito: FEDERICO TORNA, ti prego.. tu e sideralis! Gli altri TB fanno pietà!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: approposito, qualcuno ha testato un'ipotetica compatibilità tra gnome meeting e il fratellino made in redmond netmeeting?

----------

## kaosone

si, funziona perfettamente

----------

## thoeni

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> gaim [...] ha una gestione del protocollo msn che non e' delle migliori.

 

A cosa ti riferisci? Che problem hai riscontrato con gaim/mns? Io ho molti amici che, ahimè, usano msn, ma con gaim nn ho mai avuto alcun problema... solo ogni tanto si disconnette, ma quello x problemi del server, visto che succede la stessa cosa ai miei amici che usano MSN Messenger su windows...

Quando usavo KDE mi trovavo bene con Kopete, ma da quando sono passato a gnome e ho emerso gaim... beh, non ho trovato nessun difetto, semplicemente eccezionale, mi trovo benissimo! Gaim rulez  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

kopete, xkè si integra alla perfezione con kde

Byez

----------

## RockSteady

uso amsn per msn

e centericq da shell per icq   :Laughing: 

----------

## superfayan

mi tocca usare  amsn   :Confused:  blah...

 gaim non fuziona ne connesso diretto ne tramite proxy... 

 ....dietro il proxy va solo webmessenger ..

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit :  ho provato trillian su windows .. è bellino.. si puo trovare per linuz ?? in emerge non c'è   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## neon

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   Dato che praticamente tutti i miei contatti utilizzano msn sono ufficialmente passato da gaim ad amsn =) 
> 
> [IMHO]
> 
> Capisco che moltissimi usano MSN Messenger, quindi MSN, però non per questo devi usarlo pure tu  ...Abbiamo il protocollo Jabber, perchè non usarlo 

 

Ovviamente posso comunque usare l'ottimo jabber e chattare da solo, ma non mi sembra tanto utile. Scherzi a parte ho gia' provato a convertire alcuni, ma poi ho rinunciato  :Sad: 

E' triste vedere che dato che non esiste uno standard internazionale per l'IM come ad esempio per l'IRC dobbiamo avere dozzine di im con relativi protocolli differenti

 *xoen wrote:*   

> PS: Inoltre non mi piace l'idea di usare un programma che ha nel nome "msn".

 

Nemmeno a me. Se e' per questo non mi piace nemmeno l'idea di farmi le chiacchierate sulla rete della msoft.

 *thoeni wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   gaim [...] ha una gestione del protocollo msn che non e' delle migliori. 
> 
> A cosa ti riferisci? Che problem hai riscontrato con gaim/mns?

 

Problemi con la nonsocosa-board, ah ecco switchboard. Messaggi che non vengono inviati e non mi viene segnalato. Poi raramente (solo ogni tanto) si chiude da solo.

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> Io ho molti amici che, ahimè, usano msn, ma con gaim nn ho mai avuto alcun problema... solo ogni tanto si disconnette, ma quello x problemi del server, visto che succede la stessa cosa ai miei amici che usano MSN Messenger su windows...

 

Se e' questione di server non saprei dirti ma ora amsn non mi si disconnette.

----------

## thoeni

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> mi tocca usare  amsn   blah...
> 
>  gaim non fuziona ne connesso diretto ne tramite proxy... 
> 
>  ....dietro il proxy va solo webmessenger ..
> ...

 

uhm... in che senso non va? Non si connette?

In /etc/resolv.conf hai i due nameserver del tuo provider?

Ho avuto un problema analogo con il dhcp, in quanto il router assegnava sè stesso come nameserver (192.168.1.1) e msn con gaim nn andava neanche a morire! Mi sono fatto uno scriptino che ad ogni avvio corregge resolv.conf mettendo i due nameserver di tiscali (nel mio caso)... adesso va ala grandissima! Se vuoi, fai un tentativo  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

io uso gaim con festival...

peccato che non stia mai zitto  :Laughing: 

----------

## superfayan

 *thoeni wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   mi tocca usare  amsn   blah...
> 
>  gaim non fuziona ne connesso diretto ne tramite proxy... 
> 
>  ....dietro il proxy va solo webmessenger ..
> ...

 

impostato il proxy avvio gaim e mi da questo errore 

```
 fede@gentooMobile fede $ gaim

Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.

This is a bug in the software and has happened through

no fault of your own.

It is possible that this bug is already fixed in CVS.

If you can reproduce the crash, please notify the gaim

maintainers by reporting a bug at

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/bug.php

Please make sure to specify what you were doing at the time,

and post the backtrace from the core file. If you do not know

how to get the backtrace, please get instructions at

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/gdb.php. If you need further

assistance, please IM either RobFlynn or SeanEgn and

they can help you.

Aborted

 
```

per un nanosecondo carica la buddylist e poi CRASH !!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## thoeni

uhm, non saprei proprio allora... non uso proxy.

Diciamo che io avevo avuto un problema simile tempo fa e l'avevo risolto cancellando la cartella /tmp/mcop-thoeni (dove thoeni è il moi username come linux login)...

Prova a fareuna cosa... copiati quella cartella come /tmp/mcop-fede-bkup, elimina del tutto la cartella /tmp/mcop-fede, prova ad avviare gaim... se ti dà lo stesso problema, rimetti a posto la cartella mcop-fede-bkup e pace!

Premetto che nn so cosa sia quella cartella, ma tempo fa gaim si apriva per un istante e si chiudeva, ho cancellato quella cartella (in realtà ho smanettato cancellando un po' di roba in /tmp !) e da allora ha funzionato... secondo me puoi trovare utile una cosa del genere... ricordati di backuppare tutto, così nn corri rischi  :Wink: 

..questa soluzione mi è venuta in mente quando ho letto che ti carica la buddylist x un nanosecondo... anche a me faceva così, proprio uguale...

----------

## superfayan

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> uhm, non saprei proprio allora... non uso proxy.
> 
> Diciamo che io avevo avuto un problema simile tempo fa e l'avevo risolto cancellando la cartella /tmp/mcop-thoeni (dove thoeni è il moi username come linux login)...
> 
> Prova a fareuna cosa... copiati quella cartella come /tmp/mcop-fede-bkup, elimina del tutto la cartella /tmp/mcop-fede, prova ad avviare gaim... se ti dà lo stesso problema, rimetti a posto la cartella mcop-fede-bkup e pace!
> ...

 

grazie mille.. dopo provo

----------

## superfayan

.. niente non va   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

niente.. porte chiuse niente messenger..    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Mah... mi associo a shev nell'essere perplesso sull'utilità di tali servizi...

 

Il bello è che shev dopo due anni c'ha quasi preso gusto ed ora usa pure lui i vari im, alla faccia della sicurezza o della discutibile necessità di usarli  :Razz: 

/me che vota gaim e im basati su libgaim

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Il bello è che shev dopo due anni c'ha quasi preso gusto ed ora usa pure lui i vari im, alla faccia della sicurezza o della discutibile necessità di usarli 

 

Ma sei online qualche volta?  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma sei online qualche volta? 

 

 :Laughing:  Lo sono quasi sempre nelle ultime settimane, solo che spesso sono away (a volte per finta, mi scordo di levare il messaggio  :Embarassed: ). Adesso per esempio sono online da almeno un'ora  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> alla faccia della sicurezza o della discutibile necessità di usarli

 

Peraltro in merito alla sicurezza ci sarebbe gaimencryption che migliora un pooc la cosa  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peraltro in merito alla sicurezza ci sarebbe gaimencryption che migliora un pooc la cosa 

 

Io l'ho installato ma vorrei tanto sapere se qualcuno oltre me lo usa.

Chiunque lo abbia emerso è pregato di usarlo quando mi contatta   :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Io lo uso sempre, tranne con gli amici che hanno msn messenger o trillian.

Spesso se vado da loro mi porto gaim, gaim-encryption e guifications x win, oppure gli dico di fare un emerge di queste tre prog se li ho già convertiti a gentoo...

----------

## thoeni

...anche io uso gaim-encryption con i miei amici che usano gaim... però ho tanti amici winzozziani che usano msn, e lì c'è poco da fare  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*    *neon_it wrote:*   Dato che praticamente tutti i miei contatti utilizzano msn sono ufficialmente passato da gaim ad amsn =) 
> 
> [IMHO]
> 
> Capisco che moltissimi usano MSN Messenger, quindi MSN, però non per questo devi usarlo pure tu  ...Abbiamo il protocollo Jabber, perchè non usarlo 
> ...

 

Scusa ma perchè dici che se usi Jabber chatti da solo? Io uso jabber e posso benissimo chattare con i miei amici che usano MSN (o ICQ o Yahoo!...)...inoltre diciamo che jabber è appunto un protocollo IM (anche se in realtà a quanto ho capito l'IM è solo una delle possibili applicazioni di Jabber).

E quindi il bello di Jabber è proprio questo, non devi convertire proprio nessuno, puoi benissimo cominciare ad usarlo, poi magari cominci a rubare utenti ad MSN Messenger  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Scusa ma perchè dici che se usi Jabber chatti da solo? Io uso jabber e posso benissimo chattare con i miei amici che usano MSN (o ICQ o Yahoo!...)

 

Va bene mi hai convinto. A quanto ho capito però non tutti i server supportano tutti i protocolli. Dato che la lista dei server sul sito sembra down mi sapresti consigliare un server con supporto msn (con file transfer possibilmente)? Vedo che tu hai un account jabber.linux.it, come ne ottengo uno? (il sito http://jabber.linux.it non dice nulla in proposito)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Vedo che tu hai un account jabber.linux.it, come ne ottengo uno? (il sito http://jabber.linux.it non dice nulla in proposito)

 

Ti registri da gaim a dal client che usi

----------

## earcar

@xoen: sai come si fa a sfruttare i gateways x gli altri protocolli con gaim? io ho trovato questo: http://www.jabber.org/user/userguide/#findgateways ma indica come si usano solo con Exodus e Gabber...

----------

## xoen

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   Scusa ma perchè dici che se usi Jabber chatti da solo? Io uso jabber e posso benissimo chattare con i miei amici che usano MSN (o ICQ o Yahoo!...) 
> 
> Va bene mi hai convinto. A quanto ho capito però non tutti i server supportano tutti i protocolli. Dato che la lista dei server sul sito sembra down mi sapresti consigliare un server con supporto msn (con file transfer possibilmente)? Vedo che tu hai un account jabber.linux.it, come ne ottengo uno? (il sito http://jabber.linux.it non dice nulla in proposito)

 

Che bello, sono MOLTO contento d'averti convinto  :Wink: 

Allora, personalmente uso jabber.linux.it, supporta sia MSN, che ICQ, e pure Yahoo!

Per maggiori informazioni su cosa i vari server publici vai all'indirizzo http://www.jabber.org/user/publicservers.html.

...Ah ho appena notato che secondo questo indirizzo jabber.linux.it non supporta MSN...mentre in realtà non è così (o almeno credo, visto che io sono attualmente connesso anche ad MSN  :Wink: ).

Per quanto riguarda il filetransfer...ho fatto diverse prove e credo dipenda dal client, mi sto ancora informando.

Secondo la pagina poco sopra, jabber.linux.it non supporta file transfer...ma penso sia anche in questo caso sbagliata come informazione (forse il serber è stato aggiornato ma quella pagina no).

Con Exodus, ad esempio, sono riuscito a trasferire tranquillamente file (con un'altro client Exodus, sempre su jabber.linux.it (un accont Jabber puro) ).

Se invece provo io con PSI o altro e l'altro utente sempre con Exodus, beh...succedono cose strane, ma comunque il trasferimento non riesce.

Quindi non saprei...sembrerebbe anche una questione di Client, e poi sarei curioso di capire se se funziona da/a Jabber a/da MSN/ICQ/Yahoo! ... se so qualcosa, vi informo (fate lo stesso  :Wink: )

----------

## xoen

 *earcar wrote:*   

> @xoen: sai come si fa a sfruttare i gateways x gli altri protocolli con gaim? io ho trovato questo: http://www.jabber.org/user/userguide/#findgateways ma indica come si usano solo con Exodus e Gabber...

 

Scusa non ho capito bene cosa vuoi fare...o forse si.

Vuoi (giustamente) chattare con utenti che usano altri protocolli...

Allora:

1) Se vuoi chattare con utenti MSN devi collegarti alla rete MSN, e avere un indirizzo e-mail passport o non so come cavolo si chiama 

2) Se vuoi chattare con utenti ICQ devi avere un UIN, o ICQ#.

3) Stessa cosa per Yahoo! Devi avere un Yahoo! ID.

E stessa cosa per altri protocolli (non so se mi spiego)

Una volta che hai questi, per poter chattare con questi devi fare così.

1) Collegarti ad un server che li supporti (jabber.linux.it) ad esempio (o, che è pure possibile, collegarsi a vari server contemporaneamente in base alle tue esigenze)

2) Fare il "service browser" del server e *registrarsi* ad ogni servizio che ti serve (inserendo gli username e le password per i rispettivi protocolli)

2A) Scusa se sono stato vago. ma questo dipende dal client, e addirittura alcuni client non lo permettono di fare (ma non è un problema, puoi benissimo usare un client per registrarti ai vari gateway/service e poi chattare con un'altro client)

3) Fatto questo compariranno i vari gateway sul roster come se fossero normali contatti, e dovrebbero anche comparire i vari contatti che si avevano con quei username (sempre se si usavano)

4) Puoi adesso chattare con gli utenti di altri protocolli.

PS: Spero di non aver frainteso cose volevi dire earcar, e di non essere stato troppo criptico.

----------

## earcar

@xoen: hai colto nel segno! Anzi scusa se sono stato poco chiaro... forse ho studiato troppo!  :Wink: 

deduco quindi che se uso gaim tutto ciò non mi serve.... pensavo si potesse accedere agli protocolli mantenendo il proprio jabber-id.

Thx

----------

## xoen

 *earcar wrote:*   

> @xoen: hai colto nel segno! Anzi scusa se sono stato poco chiaro... forse ho studiato troppo! 
> 
> deduco quindi che se uso gaim tutto ciò non mi serve.... pensavo si potesse accedere agli protocolli mantenendo il proprio jabber-id.
> 
> Thx

 

Ed in effetti è proprio questa la figata, tu continui ad essere xoen@jabber.linux.it ed ad usare il protocollo Jabber, ma puoi anche chattare con altri che usano altri protocolli (i quali ti vedranno come xoen@indirizzomsn.com se usano MSN, e così via per gli altri...).

Però devi appunto essere registrato ad MSN o ICQ o Yahoo!

Ma hai la libertà di usare il client che vuoi tu, e di chattare con chi vuoi tu (anche contemporanemante con utenti che usano diversi protocolli)

RIASSUMENDO : E' il paradiso (in fase di sviluppo  :Wink: )

----------

## Benve

Non è proprio possibile configurare/usare Gaim per icq tramite jabber ?

Il problema è che solo Gaim usa ipv6 e al momento sto usando una rete solo ipv6.

----------

## gutter

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Non è proprio possibile configurare/usare Gaim per icq tramite jabber ?
> 
> 

 

Sono due protocolli diversi (jabber e icq), quindi ritengo sia una cosa quasi impossibile.

----------

## mambro

Nn ho capito il vantaggio di usare icq/msn tramite jabber rispetto all'usare icq/msn nativamente con gaim   :Confused: 

----------

## Benve

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Nn ho capito il vantaggio di usare icq/msn tramite jabber rispetto all'usare icq/msn nativamente con gaim  

 

Il vantaggio è che se sei su una rete solo ipv6 e non vuoi usare l'interfaccia web di icq, l'unico modo è collegarsi con un client jabber che supporta ipv6 e usare quello per icq.

Il problema è che non so se si può fare con Gaim

----------

## heXen

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> licq : ottimo client, solo che ho scoperto che perde i messaggi per la strada (in ricezione) dopo 1 anno di utilizzo   

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  mi dai qualche info in più?

----------

## kaosone

non hai mai notato che ogni tanto ti si accende la spia che l'altro sta scrivendo, ma non ti arriva nessun messaggio ?

beh se chatti molto qualche volta ti sara' successo, chiedi di rincollare tutti i messagi mandati e vedrai che qualcosa non ti e' arrivato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## heXen

io ho la 1.2.7 e non sapevo nemmeno ci fosse la spia per dire che l'altro sta scrivendo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> non hai mai notato che ogni tanto ti si accende la spia che l'altro sta scrivendo, ma non ti arriva nessun messaggio ?
> 
> beh se chatti molto qualche volta ti sara' successo, chiedi di rincollare tutti i messagi mandati e vedrai che qualcosa non ti e' arrivato  

 

mm ora che ci penso qualche volta è successo.. pensavo fosse colpa della rete

----------

## kaosone

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   non hai mai notato che ogni tanto ti si accende la spia che l'altro sta scrivendo, ma non ti arriva nessun messaggio ?
> 
> beh se chatti molto qualche volta ti sara' successo, chiedi di rincollare tutti i messagi mandati e vedrai che qualcosa non ti e' arrivato   
> 
> mm ora che ci penso qualche volta ï¿½ successo.. pensavo fosse colpa della rete

 

aah io peggio, pensavo fosse il mio amico scemo che mi faceva i segnali morse e io gli rispondevo pure :rotfl:

----------

## heXen

come si fa con gaim a non farti mettere davanti la finestra di chat quando ti amndano un messaggio ma a far vedere gli asterischi sulla barra del titolo?

----------

## randomaze

 *heXen wrote:*   

> come si fa con gaim a non farti mettere davanti la finestra di chat quando ti amndano un messaggio ma a far vedere gli asterischi sulla barra del titolo?

 

Preferenze->Plugin->Notifica Messaggi

----------

## darkmanPPT

io uso kopete per andare su MSN e sinceramente mi trovo malissimo.

la connessione va e viene... insomma, fa piuttosto pietà

voi cosa consigliate come programma per chattare in multiprotocollo?

----------

## lavish

Per questo post hai preso ispirazione da Consiglio: qual'e' il player audio migliore senza UI?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da darkmanPPT con questo. Perfavore, facciamo una ricerca prima di postare.

Dai un occhio anche a Elenco programmi migliori

Comunque io uso BitlBee con irssi

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## thewally

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> io uso kopete per andare su MSN e sinceramente mi trovo malissimo.
> 
> la connessione va e viene... insomma, fa piuttosto pietà
> 
> voi cosa consigliate come programma per chattare in multiprotocollo?

 

Credo che sia un problema tuo (della connessione)... cioè, utilzzo kopete con diverse persone (sia con gente che usa kopete, sia con chi usa quella schifezza della MS)... e tutto funge   :Wink: 

Inotre gestice perfettamente la cosa anche se utilizzo una wifi scadente   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

C'è anche da dire che al momento ci sono dei problemini con msn visto che stanno cambiando qualche dettagliccio nel protocollo... cerca  su planet.gentoo i post dai vari blog dei gentoo devel, ne hanno parlato. Ed in particolare kopete soffriva di tale comportamento

----------

## bandreabis

Kopete!

Ora ricevo (ma non spedisco)file con yahooMessenger!

Finalmente direi.

Ma ymessenger lo hanno abbandonato?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

nessuno usa l'ottimo gajim ? (client jabber gtk+)

----------

## Sephirot

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> nessuno usa l'ottimo gajim ? (client jabber gtk+)

 

mi sembra identico a psi, o sbaglio?

----------

## topper_harley

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque io uso BitlBee con irssi
> 
> Ciao!

 

Riesci anche ad impostare senza problemi lo stato di "assente"? Gli utenti icq a volte non me lo vedono...

EDIT: era solo un problema temporaneo

P.s. per rispondere al sondaggio io uso centericq o bitlbee

----------

## Luca89

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> nessuno usa l'ottimo gajim ? (client jabber gtk+)

 

Ogni tanto si. Un po pesantino perÃ².

----------

## tizio

vorrei un consiglio su quale è il client migliore per quel che riguarda il protocollo msn... (lo so lo so... ma i miei contatti usano praticamente tutti messanger...)

io fin'ora ho usato kopete.. ma puntavo a eliminare tutti i programmi stile kde per poter togliere kdelibs...

in particolare mi piacerebbe supportasse le videoconferenze e che ricevesse le emoticons degli utenti winzozz... (quelle personalizzate tanto spocchiose)

conoscete qualche altro programma che lo fa?

grazie a tutti

----------

## lavish

aMSN, anche se fa abbastanza schifo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tizio

lo sto provando ora...

la prima impressione sembra ti dia ragione... oltretutto si aprono continuamente finestre anche se non mi stanno scrivendo nulla...

e poi sei sicuro supporti le webcam? non trovo nulla a riguardo... forse ci vuole un plugin apposta?

EDIT: son supportate dalla 0.95 in su... io avevo 0.94...

intanto grazie mille

----------

## Josuke

non c'è di meglio per msn...a me funziona egregiamente compresa la webcam...anche se in realtà non ne ho bisogno, la differenza sostanziale rispetto a gaim è che i trasferimenti di file con amsn vanno come una scheggia

----------

## X-Drum

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> non c'è di meglio per msn...a me funziona egregiamente compresa la webcam...anche se in realtà non ne ho bisogno, la differenza sostanziale rispetto a gaim è che i trasferimenti di file con amsn vanno come una scheggia

 

in gaim 2.0 ho notato notevoli miglioramenti nella velocità di trasferimento file

su diversi protocolli, msn,icq,jabber

----------

## Gr3yFox

Io uso e continuerò ad usare gaim, è il migliore! Un programma per dominarli tutti (i protocolli  :Razz: ).

Scusate non ho saputo resistere ed ho dovuto citare il signore degli anellio  :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Io uso e continuerò ad usare gaim, è il migliore! Un programma per dominarli tutti (i protocolli ).
> 
> Scusate non ho saputo resistere ed ho dovuto citare il signore degli anellio 

 

one client to rule them all!!!111

lol

scherzi a parte dato che uso kde la prima scelta ricadrebbe su kopete

ma gaim è decisamente più completo, oltretutto dispone di plugin

fantastici come gaim-encryption

----------

## federico

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> in gaim 2.0 ho notato notevoli miglioramenti nella velocità di trasferimento file
> 
> su diversi protocolli, msn,icq,jabber

 

Cioe' in msn ti abbatte il muro dei 5kb/s ?

A me pare che contnui a far pena... :/

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   in gaim 2.0 ho notato notevoli miglioramenti nella velocità di trasferimento file
> 
> su diversi protocolli, msn,icq,jabber 
> 
> Cioe' in msn ti abbatte il muro dei 5kb/s ?
> ...

 

yep, si abbatte!! 

ho raggiunto la folle velocità di 7kb/s!!!!

ok continua a far pena, ma forse dipende dal protocollo

con questa versione di gaim adesso almeno

partono tutti e vengono sempre completati,

è gia un passo avanti, con il branch 1.x non andava affatto bene

----------

## federico

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> partono tutti e vengono sempre completati,
> 
> è gia un passo avanti, con il branch 1.x non andava affatto bene

 

ne convengo, prima non c'era neanche quello  :Smile: 

----------

